# Need A Gas Mask...



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Help!!!
I need to load the camper for our weekend trip. However, I can't even open the door to step inside without my eyes watering, needless to say how can I camp in it for the weekend. Yep, I have searched the site for the all tips and tricks nothing works. 
Opened all windows fans on... even tryed baking it out with everything closed up tight, furnace on..and last but not least a bowl of rubbing alcohol in the sink. Now what do I do????? The smell seems to be worse in the bathroom... what does that mean????
Stephanie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have the same problem. There was a previous thread on this. This is what I found, as we have Stewart Park Homes, here, who produced many relief homes for Katrina. The wood wasn't kilned enough, apparently.
Found an article on NBC, relating to this: http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14011193/
Darlene action.gif


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a bummer, Stephanie









But I'm afraid the only solution is time. Keep it open as much as you can, fan running in the bathroom, etc. and just let it air out. I know that's not what you want to hear at this moment, but from what I have heard, none of the other 'solutions' work all that well.

Good luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I feel your pain Stephanie, our Roo is only a few months old as well. Like PDX Doug said though, time a venting. We've had our bathroom fan going and windows open for the past couple of weeks. The temps here in the tide water area of Va have been in triple digits for the past few days.... the fan, windows open and heat have really helped. The smell isn't completely gone but it does take longer for the eyes to water.

Best-o-luck
Dave


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If it kills me at least I'll be partially embalmed already.









In the AZ heat my trailer burns my eyes when I open it up but dissipates quickly once being aired out.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

When our Desert Fox was new we had to disconnect the carbon monoxide alarm. The silly thing would make that awful piercing noise for just no reason at all. I guess this is one of those "they all do that" things with newly manufactured campers.

Time and lots of fresh air will fix your problem however!

Sorry...
Scott


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Keystone claims they don't use formaldehyde containing products in their manufacturing process. Otherwise, the ammonia in a bowl trick might actually do something. Somebody on RV.net gave me a link to a web site where they explained the chemical reaction. Basically, the formaldehyde is converted to an imine and water. Might be something to it........


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if we have the same smell but it's eye watering even on our 03 but ours comes from some rubber lining on the queen slide roof. While the slide is in, tow mode, it's horrible when hot, but once pulled out and windows opened the smell is gone in less than 15 minutes. We use the AC to push as much air as possible but the fan only compounds the smell, it must draw air from the rear but the AC recirculates the air and the smell is gone in short order.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I don't know if we have the same smell but it's eye watering even on our 03 but ours comes from some rubber lining on the queen slide roof. While the slide is in, tow mode, it's horrible when hot, but once pulled out and windows opened the smell is gone in less than 15 minutes. We use the AC to push as much air as possible but the fan only compounds the smell, it must draw air from the rear but the AC recirculates the air and the smell is gone in short order.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Bill.


Bill
That is a VERY interesting point, I have never noticed the smell after the camper is set up.
Only when in the tow mode...hum..I might have to look into that one.
Stephanie


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Stephanie
I may as well put my 2 cents worth in the pot also......lol. WE have a 2006 which we've only had out once so far because of the heat. It too was real bad. Our noses and eyes would burn so bad we had to leave the camper. I found out one thing. The heat makes it worse!!! Our little Roo has been airing out for about 6 months now and it seems to be getting better. I have gone out on cooler days and the burning isn't as noticeable. I think in time you'll be okay, just air out as much as possible.

Good luck and hope to see you in a campground.

Montanabound


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

maybe someone should contact keystone and get them to put answer on forum as to why so many of you are having to cope with this?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I don't know if we have the same smell but it's eye watering even on our 03 but ours comes from some rubber lining on the queen slide roof. While the slide is in, tow mode, it's horrible when hot, but once pulled out and windows opened the smell is gone in less than 15 minutes.


Great observation Bill!









I had not thought of that, but that could be it. It could also explain the smell around the rear of the trailer that was discussed on another thread the other day. I know when I am up there cleaning it, it is rather aeromatic!









Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW! Reading all this makes me really glad we got a used one. It has had time to outgas without involving us.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I though it was just that new trailer smell







"ooh ooh that smell"

We had that smell in ours when ever it is real hot made my eyes water, but never noticed it after it was aired out and set up.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

My 21rs is only 2 months old and we are having all the same issues has others ... A Keystone response would be great!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it actually "airing out" or are we getting used to it? Maybe the smell isn't getting weaker...maybe we are building a tolerance to it.




























shy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that...

Hopefull you can leave it somewhere and leave all the windows/door open to allow it to air out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

daves700 said:


> My 21rs is only 2 months old and we are having all the same issues has others ... A Keystone response would be great!


(nice truck!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Help!!!
> I need to load the camper for our weekend trip. However, I can't even open the door to step inside without my eyes watering, needless to say how can I camp in it for the weekend. Yep, I have searched the site for the all tips and tricks nothing works.
> Opened all windows fans on... even tryed baking it out with everything closed up tight, furnace on..and last but not least a bowl of rubbing alcohol in the sink. Now what do I do????? The smell seems to be worse in the bathroom... what does that mean????
> Stephanie


Stephanie,
I don't know that I would do the rubbing alcohol in the sink. With heat building up in there, it will also let off fumes that will sting your eyes. Like you, the odor seems to be strongest in the bathroom. I wondered if the "Dry-Z-Air" chemicals, or Damp Rid chemicals made it worse, and that's possible. I have asthma and bought a HEPA air purifier to go in mine, and am considering buying a de-humidifier, as well. I also Febreeze that HECK out of my camper (air freshener) and OUST, as well. With the humidity, down here in S. GA being so high, airing it out doesn't help that much, unfortunately. As far as the bathroom, are your toilet chemicals sealed well? I had to change from the paraformaldehyde kind to citrus smelling ones, due to my asthma. Also, is your toilet flange sealed well (holding water). I understand there's a little brush for the flange taped to the back of the toilet to clean it to promote a good seal.








Darlene action


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Maybe it's time for an Outbackers classaction lawsuit.









FEMA trailers making people sick


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

It definitely seems to be more and more of a problem with the newer outbacks. Never heard of this hardly at all until this last year. I never shed one tear in my outback from day one.. so something changed in their manufacturing supplies.

I sure hope the smell goes away (for those of you suffering).

Danny


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the same problem with my new OB, expecially after setting during the afternoon with the AC running. I did notice that it seems worst in the toilet room. The chemicals didn't cause the problems I don't think, I think it is was the combination of the plastic tank and the fermenting stuff. My water is perrty warm, so I can imagine what the black tank temp is. I can't get my toilet flange to seal right so that my be causing some problems also. Will talk to the dealer later about this, but doubt that I will get the unit up there soon (135 mile one way). I did end up opening the toilet room vent for a few minutes and that seems to have help. Can't wait till cooler weather!


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi,
I have an 04 21rs and had the same issue, even now if it sits a while you get that smell, never could pinpoint the origin but it is getting better each time out. Keep the windows open and fan running when you can and it should go away with time.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

We just got our 25RS-S and have the same issue. We walk in and have to quickly open the windows, turn on the AC fan and the bathroom fan and then bail out. Those fumes are really, really bad! My eyes start watering and burning.









After about 15 minutes of airing out, the fumes subside. I've found the outgassing is worse during hot weather. As the interior cools down, the outgassing subsides. I've also determined the gases seem to be worse near the top of the camper (meaning they rise).

Whatever it is, I wish they would just go away! I reckon that a powered fan on one of the roof vents would help get rid of the smell faster...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I don't know if we have the same smell but it's eye watering even on our 03 but ours comes from some rubber lining on the queen slide roof. While the slide is in, tow mode, it's horrible when hot, but once pulled out and windows opened the smell is gone in less than 15 minutes. We use the AC to push as much air as possible but the fan only compounds the smell, it must draw air from the rear but the AC recirculates the air and the smell is gone in short order.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Bill.


Same thing here. I honestly think it is the black covering under the slide (or glue holding it up). Again, regarding my coach, the smell (and burning eyes) is very noticable with the slide in, and hi temperatures. Once the doors are open and the slide is out, the smell almost goes away instantly. It has gotten better over the past year ....


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with Bill, when I have my Roo parked at home and slider in closed position I get the smell. Once the slider is open and the Rig is set up the smell is gone. Whatever the odor is it is deffinately irritating.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I think it might be the slider. I smell it with the slider in. I had the slider out the other day and did a sniff test. I could smell it outside. Ours isn't as bad as some decribe it so maybe this is a different smell ?


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It is all about the campers being new. By new I mean not more that 3-5 years old. We had the same problem with our 2004 and are having the same problem with our 2006. Put Max Air vents on and leave the vents open and you will be amazed how much that helps. Also keep the cabinets open while in storage to allow them to outgass as well.

The alcohol thing does work but not as well and the trailer being vented. If the Outback is allowed to vent the quicker this issue goes away.

Good Luck and Great Outbacking!!!!

KB


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Ours is having the same problem. I'm able to set ours up in our driveway so a couple days before we go out I turn the air on and open as many windows as possible to get the air moving. With doing that we have been okay to packup and don't notice anything once we are at the campground. The one thing that may help us is that we almost always have some portion of the AC unit working when camping. Either the fan, dryer, or AC so that air is always being pushed around. However if I leave the trailler buttoned up once we get home it is real bad. So I try to keep at least 1 or 2 vents or windows open while the TT is parked and that helps.

It would be nice to see something from Keystone since my dealer gave me the whole formaldahyde line also.

Trevor
2007 28RS-DS


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

We have had our TT two weeks and have the same issue as everyone else here. I was going to ask the dealer but it seems to be a problem that everyone has.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Time will resolve this issue, but you get to enjoy a NEW trailer!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Outback is not the only brand with this issue so we are not alone


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We have the same problem with our 31 RQS, but did not have this smell with the 2005 RSS.

The smell is really, really bad. I am curious too what causes it and how to fix it.

We have only taken our camper out for one weekend and we did not notice while camping. Only when it is closed up and the air has not been runniing.

anne


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Like others have said. Add Maxair or some other brand ofvent covers over each vent, and then leave your vents open all the time when parked. We bought a used 2003 25RSS, and have never had an odor problem. We do have the Maxair covers, and do leave our vents open.


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

We had the same problem with our OB and thought we would probably have to get rid of it. Found the following helpful. Nothing helped until we installed Maxxairs over every vent and kept them OPEN. Let the OB COOK in the heat when not in use, but keep windows and Maxxairs open. At first we kept overhead vents open even when using AC, kind of scared of being in there with the gas. Keep the OB as cold as possible when in use. The first year, we kept the OB windows open as much as possible, kept the overhead vents open all the time, and kept all drawers and closets open when not in use. We have had our OB for three years now, still some smell, but really no problem. We think the heat makes the gas worse. Keeping the air cold and circulating helps. No deodorizers are going to help, you have to cook out the gases and get rid of them. We do not dry camp with it because we can't use the AC or fans to keep the air moving. I think it was the Maxxairs that turned us around and keeping our beloved OB. Hope this helps. Happy camping.


----------

